# 1/2 or 3/4 pex for a shower



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

Need advice or suggestions.
I’m installing 16” sq rainfall and handheld, my main is 3/4 copper ( hot & cold) and at one point I’m going to continue with 3/4 pex into my bathroom. I’m going to branch off the 3/4 pex into the shower valve and was concern if 1/2 pex is efficient or do I need to use 3/4 pex because of the 1/2 pex día. being smaller and using 16 inch showerhead and handheld.
I have good water pressure, example I filled a 5gal bucket in 45 sec using 5/8” x 100ft hose located in the back yard and 30 sec using 5/8” x 75ft hose in the front.

Thank you all.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

These are for concurrent use? or singular with a switchover valve?

Your shower fixture is likely further choked to a low gpm rate. I know folks that blindly upgraded to dual-shower heads in their bath renos (concurrent use) and the flow was disappointing with the existing 1/2" plumbing to the shower.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

When I finished my basement and added a bathroom with shower, I plumbed it in 3/4 all the way to the valves. I don't see any difference in flow between it and the upstairs showers which are plumbed with 1/2 inch. I don't know if there are valves that allow greater flow or not? Maybe one of our plumbers here help?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I see no reason to choke down untill you are forced to.....


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I have all Grohe with three body sprays and two shower heads. Even the mixing valve calls for 3/4", although it will work with 1/2" the flow will be noticeably less.

In another location I have delta with two shower heads, with individual cut offs, on 1/2" and it is fine.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

As soon as you connect your pipes to the control valve it will be 1/2", so your neck down will be at the valve. Not sure if any valves utilize 3/4" input. I did find out once that Delta requires you to use copper pipe to rain heads from the valve. They state it is smoother and a larger ID than CPVC or PEX.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

All shower valves are throttled down to 2.5 GPM. That is the current federal law. !/2 inch should work fine for both.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> All shower valves are throttled down to 2.5 GPM. That is the current federal law. !/2 inch should work fine for both.


Ghost......How does that work,,,,used to be just sort of a "washer" restricter in the shower head. Is it different now????

TIA


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My shower valve had a restrictor that I removed. I also removed the restrictor in the shower head. It is incredible how much water comes out of the shower head. After I tried it for the first time, I had my wife try it. She was in the shower and I heard her saying, “Oh my God, Oh my God”. I asked her if she was alone in there.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya got me laughin..........Yes...That was basically my question...I've popped them from the shower head, but wondered if they were now incorporated in the valve.....I installed recently a new shower for my daughter, and never thought to check the valve for one.....probably not important as it's a guest bath and basically a tub for the babies.....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

if a 3/4" pipe delivers 23 gpm and two 1/2" pipes deliver 14 gpm each
1/2 inch pipes are delivering more that the 3/4 can take to the shower.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> if a 3/4" pipe delivers 23 gpm and two 1/2" pipes deliver 14 gpm each
> 1/2 inch pipes are delivering more that the 3/4 can take to the shower.


NEAL Buddy ......WHAT????????? smiley/wink

I assume you want both to the shower. ( If my aunt had testicals...she'd be my uncle) smiley/wink

EDIT: Oh, I think I know what you meant,,,,that the shower arm is only 3/4?????
But I think we were talking about multiple shower heads.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> NEAL Buddy ......WHAT????????? smiley/wink
> 
> I assume you want both to the shower. ( If my aunt had testicals...she'd be my uncle) smiley/wink
> 
> ...


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

u2slow said:


> These are for concurrent use? or singular with a switchover valve?
> 
> Your shower fixture is likely further choked to a low gpm rate. I know folks that blindly upgraded to dual-shower heads in their bath renos (concurrent use) and the flow was disappointing with the existing 1/2" plumbing to the shower.


Singular with a switchover valve


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

Should I branch out from the 3/4 main to the shower valve, shower head and handheld with 1/2 or 3/4 pex?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

On my shower stall (not a tub) I planned to use a tub/shower valve, plug the shower outlet, and pipe the shower to the tub supply. The reason is that shower has restricted output but tub does not. Then I looked at a shower valve and it had a brass restrictor that I could remove, so I used it.


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

What size hole do I need for 1/2" pex suspension clamps for expansion?

Thanks


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

RaulC said:


> What size hole do I need for 1/2" pex suspension clamps for expansion?


I don't understand the question. You would get 1/2" suspension clamps obviously, so maybe I'm missing something you're trying to say. Are you worried that the PEX pipe will expand and contract? That's not a problem you need to worry about for sizing.


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> I don't understand the question. You would get 1/2" suspension clamps obviously, so maybe I'm missing something you're trying to say. Are you worried that the PEX pipe will expand and contract? That's not a problem you need to worry about for sizing.


What size hole do I drill for 1/2 suspension clamps?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

RaulC said:


> What size hole do I drill for 1/2 suspension clamps?


Do you know what suspension clamps are?


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> Do you know what suspension clamps are?


1/2” plastic insulated stud suspension clamps and are they supposed to fit snug on the pex?
Thanks


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

RaulC said:


> 1/2” plastic insulated stud suspension clamps and are they supposed to fit snug on the pex?


There are a couple different kinds, but why would you need to drill a hole when using one?


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> There are a couple different kinds, but why would you need to drill a hole when using one?


Have to pass the pex through a few studs.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You don't need suspension clamps if going through studs. Use a 3/4" drill bit for 1/2" PEX.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

RaulC said:


> Have to pass the pex through a few studs.


Drill an 1-3/8" hole for 1/2", 3/4", or 1" pipe and use these pound in anchors- SharkBite 1/2 in. Plastic Pipe Insulator (10-Pack)-23074A10 - The Home Depot
Use enough to keep the pex from rubbing the wood.
Also use these on the stud face or edge- Oatey 1/2 in. Standard Pipe Clamp (5-Pack)-33523 - The Home Depot


----------



## RaulC (Sep 11, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> You don't need suspension clamps if going through studs. Use a 3/4" drill bit for 1/2" PEX.


Will do that.
Thanks


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Ghost......How does that work,,,,used to be just sort of a "washer" restricter in the shower head. Is it different now????
> 
> TIA


Last I looked the restriction is now cartridge based and in the design. Nothing to remove in the shower head.


----------



## LeahTerry (Apr 19, 2021)

Awesome! Use the best paint you can, because quality is the first thing you should know. I think everybody here does repair or paint their walls every 1-3 years. If the paint you use has some defects or problems after painting you must contact the store where you bought that item. But, I saw recently that a guy got problems with his sink in the kitchen. So, I told him about Best Undermount Kitchen Sink. It might help him because the sink looked bad at that moment. If someone of you have problems with the house, resolve them how fast you can


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@LeahTerry Paint what?


----------

